# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  [ حكم من حكم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ]

## عبير الجنان

[ حكم من حكم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " صلة الرحم تزيد في العمر وتنفي الفقر " .
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لولا أنَّ المساكين يكذبون, ماأفلح من ردَّهم ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لكلِّ شيءٍ زكاةٌ وزكاةُ الأجسادِ الصيام".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " القلوب أربعةٌ : قلبٌ فيه إيمانٌ وليس فيه قرآنٌ, وقلبٌ فيه إيمانٌ وقرآنٌ, وقلبٌ فيه قرآنٌ وليس فيه إيمانٌ, وقلب لا إيمانَ فيه ولا قرآنَ؛ فأمّا الأوّلُ كالتمرة, طيِّبٌ طعمها ولا طِيبَ لها, والثاني كجِرابِ المسك, طِيبٌ إن فٌتح وطِيبٌ إن وعاه, والثالثُ كالأُشنة, طِيبٌ ريحها خبيثٌ طعمُها, والرابعُ كالحَنظَلة, خبيثٌ ريحُها وطعمُها ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إيّاكم ودعوةَ الوالد, فإنّها تُرفعُ فوقَ السحاب حتّى ينظرَ الله تعالى إليها, فيقولُ عزّ وجلّ؛ ارفعوها إليَّ حتّى أستجيب له, فإيّاكم ودعوةَ الوالد, فإنّها أحَدَُ من السيف ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ثلاثة لا يَنظُرُ الله تعالى إليهم: المنّانُ بالفعلِ, وعاقٌّ لوالدين, ومُدمنُ خمرٍ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " نظرُ الولدِ إلى والديه حُبّاً لهما عبادة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " صِلوا أرحامَكم في الدنيا ولو بالسلام ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " نِعمَ الولد البناتُ, مُلَطّفاتٌ, مُجهداتٌ مُؤنساتٌ مفلّياتٌ مباركاتٌ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مَن وقّر ذا شيبة لشيبته, آمَنَه الله تعالى من فزع يوم القيامة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إنَّ الإسلام بدأ غريباً وسيعود غريباً كما بدأ, فطوبى للغرباء ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " تمسّحوا بالأرض فإنّها أُمّكم وهي بكم برّة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " الموتُ ريحانةُ المؤمن ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تَقْطَعَ وُدَّ أبيك فيُطفأ نورُك ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مَن بكى على الجنّةِ دخلَ الجنَّةَ, ومَن بكى على الدنيا دخل النَار ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ما من عملٍ أفضلُ عند الله عز وجل من سُرورٍ تُدخله على مؤمنٍ, أو تطردُ عنه جوعاً, أو تَكشِفُعنه كَرباً, أو تقضي عنه دَيناً, أو تكسوه ثوباً ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " أربعةٌ من سعادة المرءِ: الخُلطاءُ الصالحون, والولدُ البارُّ والمرأةُ المؤاتيةُ, وأن تكون معيشتُهُ في بلده ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " النظرُ في وجه العالِم حبّاً له عبادةٌ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " كلٌّ واعظ قلبه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إذا أحبَّ أحدُكم أخاه فليُعلِمْه, فإنَّ أصلح لذات البين ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إيّاكم وتزوُّجَ الحمقاءِ فإنّ صحبتَها بلاءُ وولدَها ضياعٌ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إذا أرادَ أحدكم أن يتزوّج المرأة فلا بأس أن ينظرَ إلى مايدعوه إليه منها ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا سَهَرَ إلاّ في ثلاثٍ, تَهجُّدٌ بالقرآن, أو طلب علم, أو عروس تُهدى إلى زوجها ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " أثبتُكم على الصراط, أشدُّكُم حبّاً لأهل بيتي ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " الغضبُ يُفسدُ الإيمانَ كما يُفسدُ الخلّ العسلَ, أو كما يُفسدُ الصبرُ الملل ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مَن تَعَّم في شبابه كان بمنزلةِ الوشم في الحجَر, ومَن تعلم وهو كبيرٌ كان بمنزلة الكتابِ على وجه الماءِ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " شعبانُ شهري, وشهرُ رمضانَ شهرُ اللهِ تعالى وهو ربيع الفقراء, وإنّما جعل الله تعالى هذه الأضحى ليشبعَ مساكينكم من اللحم, فأطمعوهم ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " حَمَلَةُ القرآنِ عرفاءُ أهل الجنَّةِ, والمجاهدون في سبيل الله قوّادُ أهلِ الجنَّةِ, والرسلُ سادةُ أهل الجنَّةِ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " أُصي أُمَّتي بخمس: بالسمعِ والطاعةِ والهجرةِ والجهادِ والجماعةِ, ومَن دعا بدعاءِ الجاهلية فله بما ينهى عنه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " أميرُ القومِ أقطَفُهم دابَّةً ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مَن قلَّم أظافيرَه يومَ الجمعة لم تشعث أناملُه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " يا معشرَ الرجال! قصَّوا أظافيرَكم فإنّه أزين لكم ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إذا كان يومُ الجمعة, نادتِ الطيرُ الطيرَ, والوحشُ الوحشَ, والسباعُ السباعَ: سلامٌ عليكم, هذا يومٌ صالح ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " من سعادة المرء المسلم: الزوجةُ الصالحةُ, والمسكنُ الواسعُ, والمركبُ الهنيءُ, والولدُ الصالحُ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " أكثرُهم للموت ذِكراً وأحسنُهم له استعداداً, أولئك هم الأكياس ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " سائلوا العُلماء, وخالِطوا الحُكماء, وجالسوا الفُقراء ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مَن أفتى بغير علمٍ لعنَتْه ملائكةُ السماء وملائكةُ الأرض ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " من حُسنِ إسلام المرءِ تركُه مالايُعنيه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ما هَلَك مالٌ في بَرٍّ ولا بحرٍ إلا بمنع الزكاة, حصِّنوا أموالَكم بالزكاةِ, وداوُوا مَرضاكم بالصدَقةِ, ورُدُّوا أبواب البلاء بالدعاء ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " السحور بركةٌ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مَن أحبَّ أن يكونَ على فطرتي, فليستنَّ بسنَّتي, وإنَّ من سنَّتي النكاحُ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إنَّما الدنيا متاع؛ وخيرُ متاعِها الزوجةُ الصالحةُ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " الغيرةُ من الإيمان والبذاءُ من الجفاءِ ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " كلُّ لهوٍ باطلٌ إلاّ ماكان من ثلاث: رميك عن قوسك, وتأديبك فرسك, وملاعبتك أهلك, فإنَّه من السنَّة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " زفَوا عرائسكم ليلاً وأطعموا ضحى ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " الوضوءُ نصفُ الإيمان ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " نِعمُ شغلُ المرأة المؤمنة المغزل ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " إذا طرقكم سائلٌ ذكر الله فلا تردّوه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا عبادة كالتفكر ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تهم لرزق غد فإن كل غدٍ  يأتي برزقه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تسبوا الناس فتكسبوا العداوة بينهم ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاثة أيام والسابق يسبق إلى الجنة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرَّتين ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تتبعوا عثرات المؤمنين ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا يعرف المرءُ حقيقة إيمانه حتى يحزن لسانه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تميتوا القلوب بكثرة الطعام والشراب, فإنَّ القلب يموت كالزرع إذا كثر عليه الماء ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لولا ثلاثة في بني آدم ما طأطأ رأسه لشيء: المرض والموت والفقر ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لولا رحمة ربي على فقراء أُمتي كاد الفقر أن يكون كفراً ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تواعد أخاك موعداً فتخلفه ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لا تظهر الشماتة لأخيك فيعافيه الله ويبتليك ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ليكن لك في كل شيء النيَّة حتى في الأكل والنوم ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لو أن أحدكم فرَّ من رزقه كما فرَّ من أجله لتبعه كما تبعه الموت ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لم يبقَ من أمثال الأنبياء إلا قول الناس: إذا لم تستح فاصنع ماشئت ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " لكل أُمة فتنة, وفتنة أُمتي الملك ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ما رأيت مثل الجنة نام طالبها. وما رأيت مثل النار نام هاربها ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ما أعز الله بجهل قط, وماأذلَّ بعلم قط ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ما قلّ وكفى خير مما كثر وألهى ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مثل الأخوين مثل اليدين تغسل إحداهما الأخرى ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " ملاك الدين الورع ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " مع كل ترحة فرحة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " المتقون سادة, والفقهاء قادة, والجلوس إليهم عبادة ".
- قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : " من فرق بين والدة وولدها, فرق الله بينه وبين أحبته يوم القيامة ".
المصدر : 500 حِكْمة لرسُول الله ..
دار المرتضى ..

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق من الأولين والأخرين سيدنا وحبيب قلوبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشرف عما قريب إنشاء الله وارحمنا بهم ياكريم*

*سلاامُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة وتوفيقه عليكِ أختي الكريمة عبير الجنان*

*ونور وزهور معطرة تكون لك طريق تسيريه في درب حياتك بالدنيا والآخرة على كل حرف نحتيه خلف هذه المشاركة النوراينة بأحاديث رسول الله صلَّ الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم* 

*جزاكِ الله الف خيراً على هذا النقل الجبار*

*جعلنا الله وإياكم من زوراهم في الدنيا بحق محمد وآل محمد ومن المتمسكين بهم وبما اتؤ به لنا*

*خالص دعواتي وتحياتي لكِ*

*مع فائق تقديري واحترامي لكِ*

*اختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*حكم جميله غاليتي*
*يعطيكِ الله العافية*

----------


## عبير الجنان

يسلممو عالرد..

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم يالله 

مشكورة خيتووو 

تسلمي على الحكم 


جزاك الله الف خير 


يعطيك العافيه

----------

